# Probleme mit dem Firefox Applet plugin



## mrno (2. Februar 2007)

Sobald ich ein Applet aufrufe bekomme ich die meldung:

```
java.lang.UnsupportedClassVersionError: MainApplet (Unsupported major.minor version 50.0)

	at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass0(Native Method)

	at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass(Unknown Source)

	at java.security.SecureClassLoader.defineClass(Unknown Source)

	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)

	at sun.plugin.security.PluginClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)

	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)

	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)

	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)

	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.loadCode(Unknown Source)

	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.createApplet(Unknown Source)

	at sun.plugin.AppletViewer.createApplet(Unknown Source)

	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.runLoader(Unknown Source)

	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.run(Unknown Source)

	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
```

Nun meine frage. Wie schaffe ich es unter Windows im Firefox meine Java-Plugins so zu verändern das er mir die neue Version nimmt. Er startet es immer mit der Version 1.4.2 und ich möchte das er Version 1.6.0 verwendet. Eine neu installation der Version 1.6.0 hat keine verbesserung gebracht. Brauche aber die Version 1.4.2 für eine Andendung die mit 1.6.0 nicht starten will. Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.


----------



## lernen.2007 (3. Februar 2007)

So was kann dir vielleicht weiterhelfen? Es ist nicht für Windows, aber kann dich vielleicht ein bisschen gedanklich weiterbringen.


----------



## mrno (5. Februar 2007)

Hat leider nichts gepracht.
Leider haben wir im geschäft nur windows 2k. Würde auch lieber linux verwenden. Da weis ich jedenfalls wie ich sowas einstelle. Vielleicht hat ein anderer eine idee wie ich das mache


----------

